# Happy Birthday, Chief Longwind!



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 30, 2018)

Wishing you happiness and health this birthday and always.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 30, 2018)

Have a wonderful birthday, Chief! Much love and affection to you and your dear wife [emoji813] [emoji512] [emoji322]


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 30, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Chief!!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2018)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 30, 2018)

Happy Birthday Chief.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 30, 2018)

Happy Birthday! Whatch' eatin' today?

CD


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 30, 2018)

Happy Birthday !!!! Chief

Josie


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 30, 2018)

Happy Birthday Chief !


----------



## buckytom (Sep 30, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Chief. 

There are few things I can say...


There, that's it. The rest is in my heart. God Bless, Brother. Today, and always.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 30, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Chief Wind!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 1, 2018)

Happy belated birthday, Chief!  So sorry I missed it - have a wonderful year.


----------

